# iPhone keeps record of everywhere you go



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting article about the hidden file in iPhones and iPads.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/apr/20/iphone-tracking-prompts-privacy-fears

And to take that a step further, here's what can apparently happen in Michigan.

http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/34/3458.asp


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Groundhog45 said:


> Interesting article about the hidden file in iPhones and iPads.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/apr/20/iphone-tracking-prompts-privacy-fears
> 
> ...


In order to dampen sales, Apple has put in the tracker to deter drug dealers hitmen and parolled felons from buying iPhones......


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention the phone has to be on in order to "track". Thus, paranoids and those who have a real need to hide their whereabouts, (whereabeens??) have an out.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

As long as the data is only transferred to my Mac during sync I'm not concerned by this. Don't the cell phone companies know where you are anyway?

It will be interesting to see what Apple's response is to this.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Apple will say that it's the same with all cell phones. They all have data on where they have been in tower logs and so forth. Smartphones just have so much memory that they can store it for much longer. If people are serious about security they should have all of their card data encrypted. That way if it was pulled off it would still have to be unencrypted.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Apple will say that it's the same with all cell phones. They all have data on where they have been in tower logs and so forth. Smartphones just have so much memory that they can store it for much longer. If people are serious about security they should have all of their card data encrypted. That way if it was pulled off it would still have to be unencrypted.


That's what I was thinking... I thought pretty much anything with an active GPS could be tracked... so this isn't a new thing.

People who want to not be tracked just turn the phone off.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Found this posted in a thread over at MacRumors, seems a plausible explanation.



> I figure this thread is as good a place as any to brain dump on this. I went to WWDC last year where the new Core Location system was discussed in great detail. If you went as well, or have the videos, look at the video for session 115, "Using Core Location in iOS". Skip to around 13:45 for the discussion of "Course Cell Positioning" where they discuss the cache in detail.
> 
> The purpose of this is offline GPS. Normally, each cell tower has an identifier and Core Location sends that identifier to Apple and asks for the lat/lon for that tower. This requires a data connection, and the use of data. Since cell towers don't move, however, it's inefficient to keep going back to Apple for that information so they cache it. Now if a tower appears with the same ID as the cache, tada! you have a cache hit and a faster fix with no data use. Which also means you can get a "course location" (as in rough) if you are near known towers and don't have a data connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

-> Nice information! Thanks.

Every single news 'cast I watched yesterday had some obscure "expert" worried about invasion of privacy. Sheesh.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Interesting timing for the announcement of this privacy risk yesterday, the day Apple released their quarterly results.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, there IS one real risk.

If someone steals your phone, with a little technical knowledge, they can figure out your schedule, where you work, where you drop of your kids, etc.

As long as you have your phone, it's not really a big deal. If you lose it or if some stalker finds a way to steal it, you could be in for some trouble.

And, yes, cell companies DO keep track of your locations but they have to be served with a warrant to release that information.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

djlong said:


> Well, there IS one real risk.
> 
> If someone steals your phone, with a little technical knowledge, they can figure out your schedule, where you work, where you drop of your kids, etc.
> 
> ...


That's a point! I don't know if Remote Wipe will take out that info or not. But I kinda doubt a burgler or other thief would find that an expeditious route to getting that info. (Easier the old fashioned way).

However, I do expect a procedural or two to incorporate this in a show or two! Both the good guys and the bad guys could use this.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Apple provides a simple way to wipe the phone remotely if it is stolen. I think I would worry more about browser cache, emails etc. more.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

klang said:


> Apple provides a simple way to wipe the phone remotely if it is stolen. I think I would worry more about browser cache, emails etc. more.


Well, yes they do, which is why I mentioned it. However, I don't know if the wipe goes so far as to remove such cached data on the iPhone that may be recoverable to those with high technology skills.

Me, I ain't worried about nuthin' bein' stole offa my iPhone, nor offa my e-mails.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

If the info I pasted above is true, the only thing being logged is the location of cell towers. I think it would be pretty tough to figure out anything about a stranger just based on tower locations.

I do think we'll see something like this in a future episode of Castle or something.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As usual everything gets stirred up for no reason. There has been nothing secret about this file at least for the past year. It gets used by 3rd party apps for location data. As mentioned before, it only contains rough cell tower triangulation. I accessed the file last night myself. I find it more interesting than anything else.

If people don't want this file to store stuff, they simply need to turn location services off.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> As usual everything gets stirred up for no reason. There has been nothing secret about this file at least for the past year. It gets used by 3rd party apps for location data. As mentioned before, it only contains rough cell tower triangulation. I accessed the file last night myself. I find it more interesting than anything else.
> 
> If people don't want this file to store stuff, they simply need to turn location services off.


Shhhh! You'll kill the "news" story...... I am sure we'll see CSI or the like utilizing this soon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> If people don't want this file to store stuff, they simply need to turn location services off.


Yeah... people have been demanding GPS and location services in their phones... then complain when their phone actually does what they wanted it to do!

Oh, and some parents probably like the idea that they might be able to track their kids... but then they wouldn't want themselves to be tracked.

I turn off my locator services... not because of paranoia... but to save/extend battery life.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I dug into the particular database file that is in the news on my own iphone backups and after mapping it out I discovered that the cell towers triangulated me with an error of more than 30 miles. It is clear that GPS isn't used for the most part because speed and altitude aren't recorded in this particular file. The GPS would most surely keep track of that if it were being used.

In some cases it checked in 128 times in one minute; sometimes over 900 times in a single 24 hour period. 
Other times it went days without checking in -- I suppose that is because my home base was in Edge (not 3G territory) until recently.

There are lots of other databases inside this folder. I actually saw all my notes, emails, address book, texts, etc. 
One database keeps track of all the Wi-Fi spots including MAC addresses that I've encountered - not necessarily logged in to: 43,7349 records in that database!!!

More unusual things it logs is Compass Calibration. It records magnetic X,Y,Z and Bias X,Y,Z as well as magnitude and inclination

All this stuff is right there on any computer that you have sync'd with your iPhone.

Here is one data point from the infamous database file from when I was recently at Orlando Airport (MCO)
Record# 3814 
MCC= 310	(USA country code)
MNC= 410	(AT&T Mobility mobile network code)
LAC= 27376 (Location Area Code)	
CI= 231756913 (Cell ID)
TIME= 324585704.9 (4/15/11 6:41 PM (seconds from Jan 1, 2001))
Lat= 28.42750638	(28° 25' 39"N)
Long= -81.30130684	(81° 18' 5"W)
Horizontal= 500	(I assume it's an error range)
Altitude= 0
VerticalAcc= -1
Speed= -1
Course= -1
Confidence= 70 (sometimes this number is 50)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> Well, there IS one real risk.
> 
> If someone steals your phone, with a little technical knowledge, they can figure out your schedule, where you work, where you drop of your kids, etc.
> 
> ...


True...

But...

If someone steals your wallet... with a little reading ability they can see your address on your driver's license... and know where you live, and presumably where your kids live, etc.

As long as you have your wallet... it's not a big deal for your photo and address to be on it... but if a stalker finds a way to steal it, you could be in for some trouble.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shhhhh!

I am at the gym! But guard dogs are ready at home. !!

Does any one know if a remote wipe removes that data?

From my iPhone via DBSTalk


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> *As usual everything gets stirred up for no reason.* There has been nothing secret about this file at least for the past year. It gets used by 3rd party apps for location data.


Apparently there are many significant people...Congress included...who are stirred *for a reason* -- not being told it was happening, storing personal information about their activities without their permission...just to name two that are being investigated...

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/04/21/6508416-government-officials-want-answers-to-secret-iphone-tracking

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383876,00.asp


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's a good FAQ on this topic:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20055885-37.html?tag=rtcol;pop

I bet the privacy advocates and attorneys are following all this *real* closely.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IF any lawsuit over this gains steam... then all companies should just stop making GPS equipment immediately.

I mean really...

It would be like buying a Hershey bar and then getting mad because it has chocolate in it!

Buying a device with a GPS built-in, and then being mad because it tracks where you are... Seriously? That's the whole purpose of GPS!

By the way...

If you install Google Earth... you can see a photo of your house from space... I want to sue those involved because I never gave permission to be able to see me from space


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> And to take that a step further, here's what can apparently happen in Michigan.
> 
> http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/34/3458.asp


This story is really much ado about nothing as well. No where in the article does it state that Michigan Troopers are actually taking people's cell phones while on traffic stops and downloading all this information. Could they? Of course, but could and actually doing it are two completely different things.

This device is a tool that officers can use. It is most likely used in the cases of search warrants or if someone consents for their device to be searched.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I bet the privacy advocates and attorneys are following all this *real* closely.


Sure! The scent of a buck, and the deep pockets in Sunnyvale make it alluring.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apparently there are many significant people...Congress included...who are stirred *for a reason* -- not being told it was happening, storing personal information about their activities without their permission...just to name two that are being investigated...


People were told plain and simple in the TOS had they read it. This article explains it pretty clearly.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apparently there are many significant people...Congress included...who are stirred *for a reason* -- not being told it was happening, storing personal information about their activities without their permission...just to name two that are being investigated...
> 
> http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/04/21/6508416-government-officials-want-answers-to-secret-iphone-tracking
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383876,00.asp


No, it is being stirred for no reason. People who are using the phone aren't reading the agreement they signed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> No, it is being stirred for no reason. People who are using the phone aren't reading the agreement they signed.


Likely that's true....all the fine print.

The same thing happens with sat service agreements. 

Nonetheless...its also about the ethics of capturing this kind of information, whether or not its in the 6 point microfont of the agreement or not.

I thought it was 2011, and not 1984. :eek2:


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I've had no less than 4 large corporations lose my data to identity thieves in the last 5 years alone. 

In light of that, Apple and AT&T knowing (and likely losing at some point in the future) my travel history within a 30 mile margin of error is nothing.
There isn't even a data point within 8 miles of my own house. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

iPhone User Agreement:



> (b) Location Data. Apple and its partners and licensees may provide certain services through your iPhone that rely upon location information. To provide and improve these services, where
> available, Apple and its partners and licensees may transmit, collect, maintain, process and use your location data, including the real-time geographic location of your iPhone, and location search
> queries. The location data and queries collected by Apple are collected in a form that does not personally identify you and may be used by Apple and its partners and licensees to provide and
> improve location-based products and services. By using any location-based services on your iPhone, you agree and consent to Apple's and its partners' and licensees' transmission,
> ...


Right from the Verizon Droid User Manual:


> Your Location
> Location-based information includes information that can be used to determine the
> approximate location of a mobile device. Mobile devices which are connected to a
> wireless network transmit location-based information. Devices enabled with GPS or
> ...


It's never been a big secret.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Initially, Apple was going to call it the "eye-phone" but decided otherwise. 

Between BIG Government and BIG Corporations, individual privacy is quickly becoming a thing of the past. (Now where is that _"anachronism"_ thread?)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Initially, Apple was going to call it the "eye-phone" but decided otherwise.
> 
> Between BIG Government and BIG Corporations, individual privacy is quickly becoming a thing of the past. (Now where is that _"anachronism"_ thread?)


*Apple had this logo in mind for the iPhone...but it was already taken.*


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Initially, Apple was going to call it the "eye-phone" but decided otherwise.
> 
> Between BIG Government and BIG Corporations, individual privacy is quickly becoming a thing of the past. (Now where is that _"anachronism"_ thread?)


Isn't this more a function of technology, both allowing collection of more data by the bigs, as well as making it easy for induhviduals to reveal way more about themselves than is prudent?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Apple had this logo in mind for the iPhone...but it was already taken.*


Heh.

You do realize that none of that information is transmitted to the Mother Ship?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm still amazed that there are people who don't realize what GPS is about.

Would you install a window in your home and then be surprised that when you open the curtain to look out, your neighbor can look in?

The GPS in these phones is just doing its advertised job..


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"flexoffset" said:


> I dug into the particular database file that is in the news on my own iphone backups and after mapping it out I discovered that the cell towers triangulated me with an error of more than 30 miles. It is clear that GPS isn't used for the most part because speed and altitude aren't recorded in this particular file. The GPS would most surely keep track of that if it were being used.
> 
> In some cases it checked in 128 times in one minute; sometimes over 900 times in a single 24 hour period.
> Other times it went days without checking in -- I suppose that is because my home base was in Edge (not 3G territory) until recently.
> ...


Where did you locate this information at? Where is the file at?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wifey still thinks the button in the center of the blue ring is a camera. . . . 

"All gone to look for America"
-PSimon


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> iPhone User Agreement:
> 
> Right from the Verizon Droid User Manual:
> 
> It's never been a big secret.


As you said, only to people who are naive or don't read the agreement. It's even an opt-in checkbox when you setup your Android device. Unchecking that though is still not going to stop some other application you install if you agree to the security warnings that it may collect your location information.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Where did you locate this information at? Where is the file at?


Read the other posts in this thread. I think you find links for that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> Wifey still thinks the button in the center of the blue ring is a camera. . . .


What blue ring? What button? My iPhone has no noticeable blue ring, so I can't quite envision to what you refer.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was referring to the blue ring on the HR2x dvrs. . . another conspiracy theory.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> I was referring to the blue ring on the HR2x dvrs. . . another conspiracy theory.


Oh, that..... That's the device that emits super y-rays (more advanced than the x type) that controls your brain, making you watch more than you should, buy every product it wants you to, and makes you love or hate: DirecTV, Apple, PCs, iThings, or any given station not currently in HD.

[The aluminum foil beanie can thwart all that, though....shhhhhhh.]


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with most that this may be blown out of proportion...at least on the surface. 

But while Apple may have their fine print agreement in order to allow this to happen, I can also see there is some legitimacy to questioning the ethics of the practice and just what the data will/could be used for. 

I'm equally sure there may be viable explanations. It's worth sitting back and seeing how all this plays out.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

SeaBeagle, there is an iOS folder that contains a file structure. You can download an app to get to it (i will get the link tomorrow).
Anyway, the iOS folder livrs inside a .db file. The consolidated.db is inside /Library/Cache of the iOS folder. 
In firefox, you download ans SQLite database reader plugin. Simply open the file in that plugin.
I export the database to both a comma delimited text file and an xml file (just in case).
Then you can copy and paste the lat, long numbers into an online site and it will plot it on a map.

Most of the articles gloss over this. I think there is a snow leopard application that essentially makes it a single step operation. I always like the hard way. 

I will get details tomorrow. Tough getting links on my iPhone...


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright. If all you want is mapping information, and you have snow leopard just download the mapper app that has been mentioned before.
If you aren't running Snow Leopard and you want to dig around a little deeper then do this:

The backups are in /Users/*your user id*/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backups

---- setting up -----
1 - Open the /Users/*your user id*/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backups folder
2 - Scroll down to Manifest.mbdb
This has a bunch of files inside it including the important iOS folder which contains the consolidated.db -- the file we're looking for.
Just make note of where it is. Don't do anything with Manifest.mbdb. The software you download will do everything.
3 - Mac users go here: http://supercrazyawesome.com/ and download their mac version of the extractor. Direct link for mac: http://supercrazyawesome.com/downloads/iPhone Backup Extractor.app.zip
3a - PC version is here but I can't vouch for it: http://code.google.com/p/iphonebackupbrowser/
4 - In Firefox, add this (or any) SQLite database reader: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/

---- getting to the data ----
5 - Launch the iPhone Backup Extractor you downloaded in step 3.
6 - Click "Read Backups"
7 - Select your Device Name and pick a date.
8 - Click Choose 
9 - Scroll to the bottom and extract iOS files. Pick a place to save the folder.
If you have lots of pics and videos it will extract everything. It may take several minutes or it might take 5 seconds.

---- finding and viewing the data ----
10 - In Firefix, go to Tools -> SQLite Manager
11 - Click "Connect Database" (yellow open folder with arrow)
12 - select /Library/Caches/locationd/consolidated.db
13 - scroll to "CellLocation" from the list on the left of the SQLite reader
Make sure you have "Browse & Search" tab selected.
13a - WiFiLocation is a fun database, too.
14 - If you want to export to Excel, switch to the Structure tab and click export as a comma delimited text file.
15 - Import the data into Excel. (I suppose google docs would work too)
16 - Select up to 2500 lat and long entries in Excel & click copy.
17 - Go here: http://www.batchgeo.com/
18 - Paste the data in there. (set options if you choose)
19 - enjoy.

---- misc ----
Once you finished, check out the other folders in the iOS folder you extracted. There are SMS, Notes, Emails, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Lightbulb moment!* :eek2:

I just figured out why members of Congress would be concerned about the ability to track iPhone user whereabouts (like them)....  :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Lightbulb moment!* :eek2:
> 
> I just figured out why members of Congress would be concerned about the ability to track iPhone user whereabouts (like them)....  :lol:


Heh! :lol:

I assume folks know by now that Google devices both track GPS info and phones home with it. iPhones don't do the latter.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Heh! :lol:
> 
> I assume folks know by now that Google devices both track GPS info and phones home with it. iPhones don't do the latter.


I thought one of the articles listed previously said that both do send that info back to the mother ship. I guess the concern is having a file that keeps a year or more of data that is easily readable (if obtained).


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

If they've been checking mine lately it's been saying "recliner", "kitchen" and "bathroom".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VegasDen said:


> If they've been checking mine lately it's been saying "recliner", "kitchen" and "bathroom".


!rolling

Post of the week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I just mapped all of my data into Google Earth over 6,000 points, BTW. Get this .. my Cell Phone is on 100% of the time and the closest point to my house is 250 yds away with less than a dozen points within 1,000 yds.

There is a serious lack of accuracy in this data. I'm going to finish writing a converter that you guys are welcome to use if you want to look at your own data. I will forewarn you, though that you will have to upload the file to my webserver for the conversion to take place. I won't be saving any of the data, nor will I even be able to see it (because I don't care where you've been), but it is something you should know.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> !rolling
> 
> Post of the week.


Agreed


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, the most interesting point it has me ... 

Dead center in the courtyard @ 1 Infinite Loop ... !rolling


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine showed a entry smack dab where my house is. I'm pretty sure it is because I have an AT&T M-Cell installed. Most of the rest looked to me like cell tower locations. And I got to re-live our cruise from March. :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Heh! :lol:
> 
> I assume folks know by now that Google devices both track GPS info and phones home with it. iPhones don't do the latter.





Groundhog45 said:


> I thought one of the articles listed previously said that both do send that info back to the mother ship. I guess the concern is having a file that keeps a year or more of data that is easily readable (if obtained).


WSJ article.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a link for those that might be interested .. Creates a .kml file which can be loaded into Google Earth:

http://www.camera3.org/iphone-where-been/

It requires you to upload your location file (so it can be converted) .. So *Don't do it* if that fact bothers you. No data is saved.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a link for those that might be interested .. Creates a .kml file which can be loaded into Google Earth:
> 
> http://www.camera3.org/iphone-where-been/
> 
> It requires you to upload your location file (so it can be converted) .. So *Don't do it* if that fact bothers you. No data is saved.


What's funny...

I bet a bunch of people who are not happy with their phone storing this data will happily upload it to see...

Which is funny... to me anyway


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh, the most interesting point it has me ...
> 
> Dead center in the courtyard @ 1 Infinite Loop ... !rolling


As we used to say eons ago, " Outta State, man!"


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Apple and Google both being sued over tracking.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...on-lawsuit-over-android-location-tracking.ars

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...r-location-data-storage-on-iphones-ipads.html

South Korea, France, Germany, and Italy also starting investigations.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2...t-iphone-location-tracking-investigations.ars


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

There needs to be a law to make the loser pay the bills on these worthless lawsuits.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, you'll wish your iPhone was tracking your whereabouts when you're out and about late one night looking for a bar, a rehab center or a Salvation Army homeless shelter! :sure:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Big deal. Much to do about nothing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Newsflash....

This just in!

GPS actually performs the service it is advertised to perform!

Also... if you wear shoes, the bottoms will get dirty and eventually wear out!

Pants and shirts will get dirty on the inside even if they don't get dirty on the outside!

If you sit in front of a fan, it will blow air in your direction!

Touching things that are hot might hurt or burn you!

Water is wet!

...and so forth.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Newsflash....
> 
> This just in!
> 
> ...


:lol: That just made my day.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> The location information from millions of mobile devices and personal computers is "extremely valuable" to the company's future business, according to emails filed as part of a lawsuit against the search giant last year.
> 
> Andy Rubin, Senior Vice President of Mobile at Google wrote to Larry Page, founder and now CEO, explaining that location data from mobile phones was "extremely valuable to Google," especially given the privacy blow-up concerning its Street View cars at the time.





> Moreover, beyond improving services like maps for end-users, it also positions the company in front a fast-growing location-based advertising market.
> 
> Revenue derived from so-called location-based services are expected to swell to $8.3 billion by 2014, up from $2.6 billion in 2010, according to research firm, Gartner.


http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/140032/20110501/your-location-extremely-valuable-to-google.htm

So, why aren't they paying people to use the phones instead of charging for use?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Nick" said:


> Well, you'll wish your iPhone was tracking your whereabouts when you're out and about late one night looking for a bar, a rehab center or a Salvation Army homeless shelter! :sure:


Or a battered women's shelter.


----------

